# aluminum or carbon fiber mountain bike?



## ebakzky (Sep 21, 2016)

hello everyone!!!

I'm new to this site and I'm just wondering if somebody can help me out choosing between aluminum and carbon fiber mountain bike. I ordered a 2017 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 6 Fattie and will be delivered tomorrow and i need to decide between carbon and aluminum frame. any suggestion?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Depends, how much extra do you want to spend for not much in return?
Carbon is all nice and fancy pants, but aluminium works perfectly fine as well...
But if you've already ordered it, haven't you already made that decisions?

there's nothing at all wrong with carbon or aluminium and if you've got money to burn, carbon is great... if you're the sort of person who buys cheaper and then after a whiel ishes they bought top end, then go carbon. If you're more practical and workhorse, then aluminium...


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

composites > metals = true for the major manufacturers


----------



## ebakzky (Sep 21, 2016)

thanks for the quick reply....Actually ordered 2 bikes same model aluminum and carbon and the price difference between 2 bikes is $1100. i just heard a lot of good and bad comments about and and aluminum... thats why I'm having a hard time deciding


----------



## ebakzky (Sep 21, 2016)

thanks


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

While I like carbon the other differences in the two builds are potentially more important than the frame material. Wheels, fork and shock make a big difference in ride quality and in weight. Sometimes the high-end aluminum build rides better than the low-end carbon build. On the other hand if you start with carbon you can sooner or later upgrade wheels etc. while you'll be stuck with an aluminum frame if you start with one. There is no simple answer.

I have no doubt that you can enjoy either bike. So the question is can you use the $1,100 price difference for other purposes that would give you a better "quality of life improvement" than carbon will over aluminum. Only you can really answer that question.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Disposable money or not? Pretty much what it boils down to.


----------



## ebakzky (Sep 21, 2016)

borabora said:


> While I like carbon the other differences in the two builds are potentially more important than the frame material. Wheels, fork and shock make a big difference in ride quality and in weight. Sometimes the high-end aluminum build rides better than the low-end carbon build. On the other hand if you start with carbon you can sooner or later upgrade wheels etc. while you'll be stuck with an aluminum frame if you start with one. There is no simple answer.
> 
> I have no doubt that you can enjoy either bike. So the question is can you use the $1,100 price difference for other purposes that would give you a better "quality of life improvement" than carbon will over aluminum. Only you can really answer that question.


You are right....$ 1100 is a lot of money. I can use that to some other thing...anyway I've been riding aluminium bike for 4 years now and I don't have any issues about it...thanks for the great advice


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

A carbon frame is not a world changing difference, and for me, I'd never be able to justify the $1100 price difference. 1 pound of non-rotating weight does not make me noticeably faster or slower. Now carbon bars on the other hand make a noticeable difference in damping the trail chatter, and are well worth 100 to 150 bucks.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Put that 1100 towards a nice set of wheels.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Just to clarify, is the carbon vs. aluminum the ONLY difference in the two bikes, or is it a case where the comp is aluminum and has lesser wheels and drivetrain, etc, but the elite is 1100 more and has better wheels and drivetain, etc., and the frame is carbon?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

This spring I pulled the parts from my aluminum hard tail and hung them on a carbon hard tail, so the only real variable was frame material (and possibly a bit of geometry difference). The difference is negligible, at best. The carbon frame feels a bit "dead" to me while the aluminum frame felt a bit more lively. That being said, I still prefer the feeling of steel and titanium over carbon and aluminum.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

RS VR6 said:


> Put that 1100 towards a nice set of wheels.


yep, carbon.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

If all other specs are equal, I'd take the aluminum bike and spend the difference on carbon wheels.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

What if they charge you 1100 dollars in restocking fees when they find out that you only want to buy one of the two bikes you ordered?


----------



## STV3 (Aug 23, 2016)

In a similar situation. On the fence between the Demo 8 I Alloy and Demo 8 Carbon. $1500 price difference between the two for just the frame and Ohlins rear shock vs Fox on the alloy bike. Can't find the weight for either of these bikes anywhere.

Leaning towards the carbon because I know DH bikes are heavy in general, but at the same time thinking does the weight really matter going downhill.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I like the relatively forgiving nature of metal from a maintenance point of view. I've wrenched on alloy parts for a long time, often without a torque-wrench, and never had an issue. Carbon requires an extra degree of care which bothers me a bit. I feel more comfortable with metal.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

For me, glassy smoothness of carbon all day long. Not even remotely a difficult decision, regardless of the premium pricing.

Although off topic somewhat, I have actually discovered a new found respect for good old fashioned steel.

At times I find aluminum retina detaching compared to carbon or steel.

I need to get a ti bike next. I suspect I may like it as much or even more than carbon.

But carbon versus aluminum? That is as easy a decision as they get for me.

If you can swing it (beg, borrow and steal...well, don't steal), get the carbon _and_ the carbon wheel set :thumbsup: Can't think of a better way to spend money.

And buy a torque wrench too if you don't already have one. Or put it on your list to Santa. That is the most reached for tool in my tool box.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Does your skill set and experience have the ability to differentiate the difference, then exploit that difference to your best advantage?


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

I have owned frames of all the main types of materials and personally I find myself witha shop full of carbon and couldn't be happier. Carbon frame, wheels and some other bits like handlebars. I like the feel along with the vibration absorption. I have been on carbon since 1996 and can attest to it's strengths. The past two frame parts that I broke were aluminum chainstays on carbon frames. 

Depending on your wallet and how much of a plunge you are willing to take I say buy once cry once and get what you want. Life is short.

If you do decide on the aluminum version for certain get a carbon wheel set, they are really worth the coin.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> Does your skill set and experience have the ability to differentiate the difference, then exploit that difference to your best advantage?


Likely not, but it's more a comfort issue for me. A ride quality issue. My first carbon bike (my Scott Ransom LTD) really did have a glassy smoothness to it. It was something that blew my mind the second I started pedalling. But...everyone is different. If someone else is not feeling the carbon the way I do, it may be a waste of money - I don't see the difference nearly as much as a jump in performance, as a jump in comfort and ride quality.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

FullBladdy said:


> ...Depending on your wallet and how much of a plunge you are willing to take I say buy once cry once and get what you want. Life is short...


Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

If you have the money get a carbon bike. You can always add a set of carbon wheels
later. Its not so easy to change the frame.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

hello!!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> What if they charge you 1100 dollars in restocking fees when they find out that you only want to buy one of the two bikes you ordered?


If he picked the aluminum one then I guess he really screwed up.


----------



## ebakzky (Sep 21, 2016)

Same here....the only difference is the fork...the alloy comes with revelation 
Rock shock and carbon with yari...can't find the online weight online for comparison but I talked to the guys from the bike shop and they told that there's only a 2 pounds difference between alloy and carbon...leaning towards carbon too


----------



## ebakzky (Sep 21, 2016)

Your right....life is short


----------



## ebakzky (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Cleared2land said:


> Does your skill set and experience have the ability to differentiate the difference, then exploit that difference to your best advantage?


Yep.

I'd go farther and say, if you have to ask, go aluminum.

The differences are subtle. I'd much sooner ride an aluminum frame with a top of the line wheelset, than a carbon frame and mediocre wheels.

In some cases I prefer aluminum. My DH rig is aluminum, and I like it that way. Trail bikes, carbon.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

+1 on aluminum for a mtb. The money is better spent on better fork, shock, wheels, drivetrain, beer...


----------



## nemesis256 (Aug 16, 2014)

A lot of opposing opinions here.

I was recently thinking about getting carbon wheels, and found this video:
https://dirtmountainbike.com/features/carbon-mtb-wheels-do-you-need-them.html

Can't remember all of it, but the guy essentially said that because aluminum flexes, it's more forgiving. You can see him putting his weight on both carbon and aluminum rims about 4 minutes in.

I found this interesting. Seems carbon might be a harsher ride in the bumpy stuff?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

FullBladdy said:


> I say buy once cry once and get what you want.


Of course when the industry comes out with new BB "standards", headset "standards", wheel diameter, tire and rim width, suspension design, hub width, geometry, gear configurations, etc. you may find yourself crying again.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

nemesis256 said:


> Can't remember all of it, but the guy essentially said that because aluminum flexes, it's more forgiving. You can see him putting his weight on both carbon and aluminum rims about 4 minutes in.
> 
> I found this interesting. Seems carbon might be a harsher ride in the bumpy stuff?


Harsher ride? I see tire pressures, suspension and riding style addressing that issue, not the rims.

A stiffer wheel provides the benefit of demonstrated efficiency and power transfer by exhibiting less flex.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Choose wisely on your frame/fork (tougher pivot pins, fasteners, construction etc..) if you build wheelz w/ fiber's de los carpetas...these rim's transfer a much heftier load/stress to your part's compared to aluminum rim's...especially for rider's north of @ 160-170lbs ; )


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

nemesis256 said:


> Can't remember all of it, but the guy essentially said that because aluminum flexes, it's more forgiving. You can see him putting his weight on both carbon and aluminum rims about 4 minutes in.
> 
> I found this interesting. Seems carbon might be a harsher ride in the bumpy stuff?


That rim is an ENVE. Those are very stiff. There are other carbons mainly the one manufactured in China that aren't the same just because they use carbon fiber. And with wide rims and high volume and Plus tires....well you get the idea. No harsh ride at all.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Doesn't Specialized have their own unique standards? If so that alone would have me looking elsewhere. To answer the original question, carbon, even if you damage it it can be repaired in most cases.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

Two issues being discussed here:

I have carbon and aluminum wheels that I use on the same bike, with the same tires and generally the same PSI. The carbon rims are a good, reputable brand (Nox). I don't think there is any doubt the carbon is a harsher feel. But I still tend to prefer them over the aluminum for other reasons.

If you can afford it, I also tend to prefer a carbon frame. To me, it is noticeably stiffer and more responsive than aluminum. And lighter.

But to each their own, you are clearly getting a range of opinions.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

nemesis256 said:


> A lot of opposing opinions here.
> 
> I was recently thinking about getting carbon wheels, and found this video:
> https://dirtmountainbike.com/features/carbon-mtb-wheels-do-you-need-them.html
> ...


Admittedly, I have not yet watched the video. That said, a flexy wheel set is something I cannot imagine ever advocating. The less, the better, in my view.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Modern carbon frames tend to be pretty great, but they don't matter if you're not running top shelf suspension. Revelation vs Yari...? You're never gonna see the subtle improvement that carbon offers with those forks up front. Get the aluminum one.



mtnbkrmike said:


> Admittedly, I have not yet watched the video. That said, a flexy wheel set is something I cannot imagine ever advocating. The less, the better, in my view.


That video is a pile of BS with enough content and conviction to seem credible. As far as flex goes, you don't need infinite stiffness (it's just more weight and hand fatigue, right?), but you don't want wheel flex to interfere with your control of the bike.. so the right amount of flex must be somewhere between those extremes.

I've always thought wheel flex was always tied to fork/ rear triangle flex. You can't experience one without the other's influence. I can feel when the spokes go slack, and that's the only thing i find totally intolerable in a wheelset, and that can happen with both carbon and aluminum rims.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> If he picked the aluminum one then I guess he really screwed up.


Yeah I don't understand. Can you actually order and not pay a deposit for 2 bikes and when they show up just buy one or maybe not buy any of them? Thats weird, if its possible, I'll order 3 different carbon bikes at my LBS and when they arrive just see which one I may buy.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

scottzg said:


> I can feel when the spokes go slack, and that's the only thing i find totally intolerable in a wheelset...


I had a set of 24-spoke Mavic wheels that did that. It was a horrible feeling.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Its sorta like a call girl. For $1100 more you can get the high end one. You will have a great time riding either.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

A well designed aluminum bike will ride just as good if not better than a poorly designed carbon bike.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

bakerjw said:


> A well designed aluminum bike will ride just as good if not better than a poorly designed carbon bike.


That may be true, but the OP is trying to decide between carbon and aluminum...for the same bike.

OP - I am sure both bikes would be awesome. So congrats either way. I think it comes down to your mindset, at least to some degree. How much are you/will you be into biking? Also, do you have enough money to be able to responsibly lay the cash on the table for the carbon? How many other passions do you have to feed?

If I were in your position, I would never think to myself down the line "Wow, I really regret having sprung for the carbon". That would just not happen. On the other hand, there is a very good chance I would regret having bought the aluminum. I wanted a carbon Process and would have bought one if available (I did buy my daughter an aluminum one though, and it ROCKS). But I'm on my bikes lots, I can feel improved ride quality with carbon, and I don't mind spending money on the biggest non-human passion in life - especially when my bikes have been instrumental in keeping me healthy over the past 2 and a half decades. I like nice bikes and I am more than willing to pay for them - indeed, the purchase experience is always super exciting.

If you are assessing this on purely a performance basis, a carbon frame may not be the best bang for the buck. That's debatable. In the end though, it is likely a somewhat different analysis for everyone, because there are at least some intangible, non-objective factors that must be considered in the assessment.

That's kinda how I see it anyway.


----------



## everything motorcycl (Feb 8, 2012)

ebakzky said:


> hello everyone!!!
> 
> I'm new to this site and I'm just wondering if somebody can help me out choosing between aluminum and carbon fiber mountain bike. I ordered a 2017 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 6 Fattie and will be delivered tomorrow and i need to decide between carbon and aluminum frame. any suggestion?


Carbon Fiber


----------



## RagerXS (Jul 10, 2006)

I love my carbon bike. I also have a carbon bar and carbon wheels. Definitely stiffer, but it also dampens the vibrations and I have full suspension to remove any harshness. However, the best advice I can give you is similar to what I'd say if you were choosing between two different bikes. Ride them both and buy the one you prefer. If you are capable of noticing a difference between the two bikes, then your next task will be to decide if that difference is worth $1100. I hope you ride both and report back to us after the fact.

Fred


----------



## sundowner (Mar 13, 2007)

Neither, Titanium or steel.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

To answer your question to go with carbon or aluminum? CARBON! Having said that I own one carbon full suspension mountain bike but also own one Ti road bike. I would go with Ti for my next full suspension mountain bike. I really like Ti and feel it is better and smoother. Although I like my carbon bike I worry more about the longevity of it? 

My wife and I both have late 90's full suspension aluminum Cannondales (26") that have saw allot of use but haven't rode those (even once) since buying our full suspension 29er mountain bikes 6 years ago. Though, her 29er is aluminum and she loves it! She also so has a Ti road bike and loves that! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## foggnm (Aug 17, 2015)

I agree that it probably doesn't matter. Though when selling it later some people may find a carbon frame is more desirable for resale. Personally saving $1100 I would just save the money for my next bike. In this age when most full suspension bikes are fairly heavy (except for the $5000+ ones), going out and buying 'nicer' wheels or other components seems like a waste to me. The biggest things are having your suspension tuned right for your riding and weight, selecting decent tires for your riding condition and pressures for your weight and riding style, and having a dropper post. I have ridden road and mountain bikes for over 20 years and find no more enjoyment riding something with XTR than I would with something with Deore. I could see upgrading a fork, but only if the stock fork was really bad, which usually isn't the case with most bikes over $2K these days. My other thought is always buy a bike in the off-season and then you can get something better for the same price.


----------



## LiquidSpin (Mar 26, 2012)

Is it just me or is the original poster too late to be asking which to choose from.

He says he already ordered the bike and it'll be delivered soon. I guess he already made a decision between carbon vs. alloy. Unless, I'm mistaken.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

LiquidSpin said:


> Is it just me or is the original poster too late to be asking which to choose from.
> 
> He says he already ordered the bike and it'll be delivered soon. I guess he already made a decision between carbon vs. alloy. Unless, I'm mistaken.


Either way it's too late since the thread was almost a year old until 16 minutes ago when someone bumped it for some reason.


----------



## foggnm (Aug 17, 2015)

Mike Aswell said:


> Either way it's too late since the thread was almost a year old until 16 minutes ago when someone bumped it for some reason.


It is an old post, but still a relevant question to many people who are in the process of buying bikes. It is a timeless topic.


----------

